# iReport und AS400.



## Matflasch (12. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich will auf eine AS400-Datenbank zugreifen und die Daten mit iReport/JasperReports verarbeiten.
Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass ich von iReports keine Verbindung zur AS400-Datenbank herstellen kann.

Ich benötige 2 jar-files, um die Verbindung herzustellen. (In Eclipse klappt es damit wunderbar und JasperAssistant läuft auch damit (Testversion)).

Nun kann ich ruhig die jar-files in das lib-Verzeichnis vom iReport kopieren oder sonst wo hin, ich kann den AS400-Treiber einfach nicht auswählen und google habe ich komplett durch. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Verbindung zur AS400 herzustellen.

Weiss jemand, wie ich die beiden jar-files zusätzlich in iReports einbinden kann, damit ich endlich weiter komme?

Danke schonmal für zahlreiche Antworten 

Mfg, Matflasch


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

du meinst in eclipse gehts?

und sonst nicht?

bist du sicher dass du alle jars hast? dass der /lib ordner der richtige ist? 

nimm halt die beiden jars manuell in den classpath auf (beim start)?


----------



## Matflasch (12. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du meinst in eclipse gehts?



jepp. Für die AS400 Verbindung brauche ich 2 Jar-Files, die zum einem nun schon im CLASSPATH sind (manuell eingetragen) und zum anderen in dem iReport\lib\ Verzeichnis liegen. Aus der Batch-Datei geht hervor, dass alle Dateien, die in diesem Ordner liegen, beim Start geladen werden.

Es geht halt nur mit dem iReport nicht.


----------



## Matflasch (12. Apr 2005)

Ich habe beim startup.bat mal den %CLASSPATH% ausgeben lassen, da sind die ja auch drin. In der ComboBox kann ich jedoch nicht den AS400 Treiber auswählen.


```
C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08\lib\;
.\lib\as400ut.jar;
.\lib\barbecue-1.1.jar;
.\lib\bsh-1.3.0.jar;
.\lib\comm.jar;
.\lib\commons-beanutils.jar;
.\lib\commons-collections.jar;
.\lib\commons-digester.jar;
.\lib\commons-logging-api.jar;
.\lib\commons-logging.jar;
.\lib\db2jcc.jar;
.\lib\db2jcc_license_cu.jar;
.\lib\gif.jar;
.\lib\hsqldb.jar;
.\lib\iReport.jar;
.\lib\itext-1.02b.jar;
.\lib\jasperreports-0.6.4.jar;
.\lib\javax.jar;
.\lib\jcmdline-1.0.2.jar;
.\lib\jcommon-0.9.6.jar;
.\lib\jdt-compiler.jar;
.\lib\jfreechart-0.9.21.jar;
.\lib\jt400.jar;
.\lib\log4j-1.2.8.jar;
.\lib\looks-1.2.2.jar;
.\lib\mysql-connector-java-3.0.14-production-bin.jar;
.\lib\mysql-connector-java-3.0.8-stable-bin.jar;
.\lib\opti.jar;
.\lib\poi-2.0-final-20040126.jar;
.\lib\pvxBeans.jar;
.\lib\tinylaf.jar;
.\lib\tools.jar;
.\lib\webrunner.jar;
.\lib\xalan.jar;
.\lib\xercesImpl.jar;
.\lib\xmlParserAPIs.jar
```


Ich habe bei jedem ; eine neue Zeile angefangen, wird übersichtlicher.
jt400.jar und as400ut.jar sind die beiden Jar-Files, die ich brauche. sind beide im Classpath enthalten.
Allerdings wunder mich, dass die alle mit .\lib... beginnen. Müssen die Pfade nicht absolut sein?
So macht die Batch-Datei das halt.
Ich habe es gerade auch schon versucht, die Pfade statisch anzugeben, jedoch klappt es dann auch nicht.

Schon komisch


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

auf jeden Fall komisch? Schau lieber nochmal deine Eclipse Konfiguration an, vor allem Run Parameter, die jars usw.

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein Programm seinen KOMPLETTEN Classpath durchpflügt, um irgendwo Treiber zu finden und diese dann in einer Liste anzuzeigen...

=> eventuell irgendwo ein config.file?


----------



## Matflasch (12. Apr 2005)

:shock: 

'Fehler' gefunden.
Ich hatte zuerst nicht gesehen, dass ich die Klasse, die ich die ganze Zeit erwartet hatte in der Checkbox, auch selbst eintragen konnte  :autsch: 

Nun klappt es.

Heut is wohl net mein tag.. *g*


----------

